# The hype is (not so) real!



## Mr. B

The purpose of this thread is for you to share which vape related items were greatly hyped up but you found to be a disappointment or mediocre in your opinion. 

This should make for some interesting discussions but remember to keep it civil.

I'll start:

Streaky Cotton (I'm probably gonna get mauled for this but anyway) - this cotton was greatly hyped up and generated a lot of buzz when it came out. In every vape shop I went to there were people talking about this "new amazing cotton in the green bag" and looking around for where to find some. Naturally this kind of buzz got me curious but when I tried it out I wasn't that impressed. Yes it's comparable to cotton bacon v2 and yes it's a good cotton but I personally don't think it lived up to the hype. For me it's a decent cotton and I would probably buy some but it's no "God's gift to vaping" the way some people made it out to be.

Please share your experiences with other overly hyped items

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Spyro

Cool thread! I for one, do enjoy streaky cotton. Not enough to seek it out, but if a store stock both CB and SC I'll take Streaky.

For me, the Zeus was a bit over hyped. Nothing wrong with the thing but I just couldn't adapt to it from my current daily. 

Frosteez. I just don't get it. I really really don't.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 3


----------



## Mr. B

Spyro said:


> Cool thread! I for one, do enjoy streaky cotton. Not enough to seek it out, but if a store stock both CB and SC I'll take Streaky.
> 
> For me, the Zeus was a bit over hyped. Nothing wrong with the thing but I just couldn't adapt to it from my current daily.
> 
> Frosteez. I just don't get it. I really really don't.


Thank GOODNESS!!!!!

I thought I was the only person in South Africa who didn't like Frosteez that much. I tried it once and got tired of it after dripping it thrice. It's way too sweet and I cannot for the life of me understand how so many people can love it as much as they do! Personally I find it "okay" but I will never in my life ever part with my hard earned cash for a bottle.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5


----------



## Paul33

Mr. B said:


> Thank GOODNESS!!!!!
> 
> I thought I was the only person in South Africa who didn't like Frosteez. I tried it once and got tired of it after dripping it thrice. It's way too sweet and I cannot for the life of me understand how so many people can love it as much as they do! Personally I find it "okay" but I will never in my life ever part with my hard earned cash for a bottle.


There’s 3 of us who don’t like Frosteez!!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Make that 4.
Its hot sweetness in your mouth hole...that's it. 

Streaky cotton, me no likey. 
It collapses way too quickly compared to CB2 and has more break in time.

Now... What else. Oh, right. 
The reload rda, and rta.

The rta is nice, but for that price, I expected more. 
The rda, is a glorified Tsunami in my opinion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Disagree 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Avo24 RDTA, Gaia RDTA just can't get from it what I want. Single or double coil build. Is being cleaned and repackaged as we speak, coming to a for sale section soon with some other thingies that are not in use anymore.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

Frosteez - too sweet for me
Streaky cotton - didn’t like the taste and doesn’t last as long as cb between wicks
Kylin - the deck says it all...
Strawberry milkshake vapes - the thought of it was amazing but alas any strawb i have tastes like $rap
Dotmod 24 sqounk rda - decent rda but the deck and the flavour not as good as 22 rda... that deck oh my gosh what were they vaping on
Silicone sqounk bottles - ooi the taste it leaves in the month no no no .. I don’t have a silicone fetish at all 
Drone ... idea of 2 cell sqounk was appealing but more appealing now as a self defense weapon... anti hijack tool .. klap someone over the head and circling birdies will appear cartoon style

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Petrus

TANKS!!!!!!!!Every time a new RTA is released I jump on YouTube and after the great review I hit the online vendors, just for another door stop, I wick, re-wick, maybe one out of ten times I am lucky, no leaks or dry hits. I definitely prefer my Rda's. Just my 2c.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Petrus said:


> TANKS!!!!!!!!Every time a new RTA is released I jump on YouTube and after the great review I hit the online vendors, just for another door stop, I wick, re-wick, maybe one out of ten times I am lucky, no leaks or dry hits. I definitely prefer my Rda's. Just my 2c.



Petrus have you tried a Skyline?

Blitzen and Bravo were major disappointments for me.
The Leo RTA which was a high end RTA was also crap.
The Vapor Giant V5 - I love my V4's and jumped at the V5 the second it was available... the V5 is gathering dust.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> Petrus have you tried a Skyline?
> 
> Blitzen and Bravo were major disappointments for me.
> The Leo RTA which was a high end RTA was also crap.
> The Vapor Giant V5 - I love my V4's and jumped at the V5 the second it was available... the V5 is gathering dust.


The skyline is on my birthday wishlist to replace my sm25

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Paul33 said:


> The skyline is on my birthday wishlist to replace my sm25


With your "owners" blessing of course, I'm in two minds as to whether I must just pull the trigger and win the jackpot, or wait a while.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mr. B

Spyro said:


> Cool thread! I for one, do enjoy streaky cotton. Not enough to seek it out, but if a store stock both CB and SC I'll take Streaky.
> 
> For me, the Zeus was a bit over hyped. Nothing wrong with the thing but I just couldn't adapt to it from my current daily.
> 
> Frosteez. I just don't get it. I really really don't.


If CB and SC were sold for the same price I'll take CB. Only if SC was cheaper then I'll take it

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mr. B

GerritVisagie said:


> Make that 4.
> Its hot sweetness in your mouth hole...that's it.
> 
> Streaky cotton, me no likey.
> It collapses way too quickly compared to CB2 and has more break in time.
> 
> Now... What else. Oh, right.
> The reload rda, and rta.
> 
> The rta is nice, but for that price, I expected more.
> The rda, is a glorified Tsunami in my opinion.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I forgot about the break-in time for streaky cotton! I had to vape on it for half a day to break it in properly

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mr. B

Petrus said:


> TANKS!!!!!!!!Every time a new RTA is released I jump on YouTube and after the great review I hit the online vendors, just for another door stop, I wick, re-wick, maybe one out of ten times I am lucky, no leaks or dry hits. I definitely prefer my Rda's. Just my 2c.


I gave up on tanks ages ago and only use drippers these days. I think I reached my tipping point after the mage rta

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Raindance

Serpent Mini. Single and Double deck. We just never saw eye to eye.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

I always say, and you're welcome to quote me on this. 
"All tanks leak, eventually.
Don't believe me, just drop one and see."


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Carnival

Room Fogger said:


> With your "owners" blessing of course, I'm in two minds as to whether I must just pull the trigger and win the jackpot, or wait a while.



I’m getting the Skyline clone from BumbleBee soon. If all goes well (bearing in mind it’s a clone) I’ll likely end up ordering the authentic one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Mr. B said:


> Thank GOODNESS!!!!!
> 
> I thought I was the only person in South Africa who didn't like Frosteez that much. I tried it once and got tired of it after dripping it thrice. It's way too sweet and I cannot for the life of me understand how so many people can love it as much as they do! Personally I find it "okay" but I will never in my life ever part with my hard earned cash for a bottle.



Like vaping maple syrup .... not for me. 

Cb2 took way too long to break in for me so streaky it is 

The hype train rode over me at full speed with regards to the wasp.... lost count of the amount of builds i tried just to get a decent amount flavour ( at one point I was contemplating if the whole rda flavour point of view was just folie à deux but other rdas proved me wrong ) 

But it did provide me with one point of view.. if you have to do coil yoga, wick facing a certain direction under a full moon and go through more than a reasonable amount builds to get good or even decent flavour from an atty... it is not a great flavour atty but rather a decent one 

(Vowed to never buy tanks without a try first )

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Good thread @Mr. B 

I have been lucky not to get all the so called "hyped" gear.
Have just watched for the dust to settle and see which gear continues being used.
And then I usually go for that.

Only problem for me is that sometimes by the time I want to go for something it's often nearing the end of its life or is not available anymore. Haha.

The one item I didn't like was the Smok M50 mod. Everyone raved about it in the day - even called it affectionately "The Mini Dragon" or something like that. But you couldn't remove the battery easily - had to unscrew the whole thing - and then it started giving problems and stopped working correctly. Pity.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mr. B

Silver said:


> Good thread @Mr. B
> 
> I have been lucky not to get all the so called "hyped" gear.
> Have just watched for the dust to settle and see which gear continues being used.
> And then I usually go for that.
> 
> Only problem for me is that sometimes by the time I want to go for something it's often nearing the end of its life or is not available anymore. Haha.
> 
> The one item I didn't like was the Smok M50 mod. Everyone raved about it in the day - even called it affectionately "The Mini Dragon" or something like that. But you couldn't remove the battery easily - had to unscrew the whole thing - and then it started giving problems and stopped working correctly. Pity.


My curiosity normally gets the better of me so I do try some of the "hyped" vape stuff out there. I don't necessarily buy them and sometimes I'll find someone who has it and will give it ago. Unfortunately I do buy some stuff and regret it later

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Mr. B said:


> My curiosity normally gets the better of me so I do try some of the "hyped" vape stuff out there. I don't necessarily buy them and sometimes I'll find someone who has it and will give it ago. Unfortunately I do buy some stuff and regret it later
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk



I hear you
I sometimes get an itch to get something new - just to test it out.
I will admit that @Rob Fisher often tempts me with his posts of the latest and greatest gear.
And its funny, I can feel myself being drawn in. And despite me saying, nah, my current gear good enough - there is something that makes me want to get it.

I have subsequently learnt that when I get that "itch" - I must just satisfy it - rather than try fight it. And hope that the next "itch" takes a while.

I have been relatively itch free the past month or two but I feel it coming on again.... lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2 | Can relate 5


----------



## GerritVisagie

i thought of one more, and this one is going to be controversial, SQUONKING.
tried it, don't think its worth all the effort.
you have to carry around your bottle of juice anyways, coz you blow through juice the way you would dripping.
now, you have to fill that 8ml bottle, with a chubby gorilla.... drippy drippy takes for freaking ever.
then, theres always the chance of something messing, and you have to wipe juice up with your t-shirt.

i even converted my Fuchai squonk into a plain old dripper Mod.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Daniel

Wow such a negative thread but a good thread... Time to open up an can of worms....

Where to start biggest disappointed was the Gloom for me and I think the price point is what got me. Ergonomics is great but the rest is way over hyped for me.maybe I can't build but I own a few Mechs and they hit way better maybe the mosfet dunno. Customer service is amazing but let's be honest you have a problem you ship it all the way over the pond.... (Read the small print on the box btw) 

On that note the Monark is a great local product but way over priced for what you get. Lots of 510 issues with the brass customer service is great though must commend them for that.

Next up the RSQ I got the V1 and bucking is a major issue. Quick to sort out with some soldering skills but I don't have the skills. Paint job is not great on the Silver .... (Hence all the RSQs for sale....) 

Ok beginning to sound like a Troll so I'll stop here.... 

But wait there's more....

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Andre

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> But it did provide me with one point of view.. if you have to do coil yoga, wick facing a certain direction under a full moon and go through more than a reasonable amount builds to get good or even decent flavour from an atty... it is not a great flavour atty but rather a decent one.


The O-Atty V2 was like that for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bizkuit

Another one here for the Frosteez, tossed the bottle in the bin after a half a tank.
Serpent mini 25, dry hits on the single coil deck and the dual post deck wouldn't stop leaking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mr. B

GerritVisagie said:


> i thought of one more, and this one is going to be controversial, SQUONKING.
> tried it, don't think its worth all the effort.
> you have to carry around your bottle of juice anyways, coz you blow through juice the way you would dripping.
> now, you have to fill that 8ml bottle, with a chubby gorilla.... drippy drippy takes for freaking ever.
> then, theres always the chance of something messing, and you have to wipe juice up with your t-shirt.
> 
> i even converted my Fuchai squonk into a plain old dripper Mod.


I also tried squonking. Bought the pulse and after a week just gave up and traded it with a forum member. 

Squonking is making a huge comeback but I just can't get behind it

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

The vaping hype in general for me.

I thought you go to the shop, get a cheapish mod with a strawberry cream juice and off you go.

Boy was I wrong.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Mr. B

Silver said:


> I hear you
> I sometimes get an itch to get something new - just to test it out.
> I will admit that @Rob Fisher often tempts me with his posts of the latest and greatest gear.
> And its funny, I can feel myself being drawn in. And despite me saying, nah, my current gear good enough - there is something that makes me want to get it.
> 
> I have subsequently learnt that when I get that "itch" - I must just satisfy it - rather than try fight it. And hope that the next "itch" takes a while.
> 
> I have been relatively itch free the past month or two but I feel it coming on again.... lol


I know that itch! I've been itching for an authentic broadside since December and got one last month.

Now I'm itching for an authentic CONSVR and I hope I don't find one in the classifieds!

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Slick

Ijoy Capo Squonker,my 1st squonker mod in my life and I was very disappointed with it,regulated 80w but apparently pushes power according to the build you have,40w 50w ul never know the difference,I dont even feel like talking about it,just remember dont buy ijoy capo squonker,unless you my enemy!

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Daniel

Slick said:


> Ijoy Capo Squonker,my 1st squonker mod in my life and I was very disappointed with it,regulated 80w but apparently pushes power according to the build you have,40w 50w ul never know the difference,I dont even feel like talking about it,just remember dont buy ijoy capo squonker,unless you my enemy!



It's down to the voltage watch Jai Hazes video he smashes it with his tiny hammer lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Scouse45

I’m so with @Petrus I really can’t handle tanks anymore. It’s only single and dual coil drippers for me with the exception of my mtl tank. That one works always. I’d rather drip then deal with the pain of building and wicking a tank. The wake rta. Lasted half a tank for me. Couldn’t b bothered

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

Scouse45 said:


> I’m so with @Petrus I really can’t handle tanks anymore. It’s only single and dual coil drippers for me with the exception of my mtl tank. That one works always. I’d rather drip then deal with the pain of building and wicking a tank. The wake rta. Lasted half a tank for me. Couldn’t b bothered


I disagree to a certain extent the Aromamizer line bridged the gap the pure ergonomics obviously is a factor but we are moving closer and closer to RTAs being close flavor wise with RDAs it's all about preference and astetics these days.... (He typed while vaping on his Drop RDA )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carnival

What’s this RTA hating 

For me, I started with RDAs. Then I ventured into RTAs (despite my apprehension about them) and I actually prefer them now.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Paulies Coffee Cake - it was one of the Pastry winners at last year's VapeCon, if I'm not mistaken, but I don't why. Nothing wrong with it - just nothing to write home about either.

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Silver

Scouse45 said:


> I’m so with @Petrus I really can’t handle tanks anymore. It’s only single and dual coil drippers for me with the exception of my mtl tank. That one works always. I’d rather drip then deal with the pain of building and wicking a tank. The wake rta. Lasted half a tank for me. Couldn’t b bothered



I've had plenty leaky finicky tanks @Scouse45 so I know exactly what you are saying. Nothing more frustrating than trying to figure out how to stop gurgling or leaking etc.

However I must say that the Skyline has behaved impeccably
So too the Kayfun V5
And let me not forget to mention the old Subtank Mini with its RBA base

Not big vapes, these are all tame restricted lung for me. Maybe that's why they behave for me?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> Paulies Coffee Cake - it was one of the Pastry winners at last year's VapeCon, if I'm not mistaken, but I don't why. Nothing wrong with it - just nothing to write home about either.



@Hooked - If I recall you were vaping it on a lowish power commercial coil setup. 
I think Paulie's Coffee Cake needs much more power and airflow to get to its best.
I hear you because I tried it on a lowish power setup and it was average. But when I put it in a bigger rig it came to life and was fantastic. Pity I don't vape much like that - but I did like it a lot.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Hooked said:


> Paulies Coffee Cake - it was one of the Pastry winners at last year's VapeCon, if I'm not mistaken, but I don't why. Nothing wrong with it - just nothing to write home about either.



Bought a bottle last month ( chubby gorilla bottle ).... I think the recipe might of changed or the concentrates got reformulated because it definitely ain't the same as the one I bought last year (all day vape type bottle )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> @Hooked - If I recall you were vaping it on a lowish power commercial coil setup.
> I think Paulie's Coffee Cake needs much more power and airflow to get to its best.
> I hear you because I tried it on a lowish power setup and it was average. But when I put it in a bigger rig it came to life and was fantastic. Pity I don't vape much like that - but I did like it a lot.



@Silver I was vaping it on iJust S with a 0.5 coil. I think I still have the bottle in my "to be adjusted box". I'll try it on the Twisp Mini Vega and Eleaf Basal, both of which have VW. But I hear you - the better the rig, the better the flavour.


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> @Silver I was vaping it on iJust S with a 0.5 coil. I think I still have the bottle in my "to be adjusted box". I'll try it on the Twisp Mini Vega and Eleaf Basal, both of which have VW. But I hear you - the better the rig, the better the flavour.



No, it's not so much the better the rig - more about the bigger power and airflow.
Nothing wrong with the lower power lower airflow setups - I use them most of the time - but they need certain types of juices. 

I find that some juices, especially the thicker ones and ones with less flavour in them only shine when you have more airflow and power. And typically on RDAs with custom coils.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Adephi said:


> The vaping hype in general for me.
> 
> I thought you go to the shop, get a cheapish mod with a strawberry cream juice and off you go.
> 
> Boy was I wrong.



I shamelessly laugh when people mention "e- cigarettes are cheaper the cigarettes"

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Hakhan

the solo rda...most over hyped piece of #$%£

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Can relate 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Resistance

cotton has got me confused aswell.what's wrong with normal cotton.is it for convenience because i got more dry hits and burnt coils and odd tastes with fancy named cotton

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Petrus

Rob Fisher said:


> Petrus have you tried a Skyline?
> 
> Blitzen and Bravo were major disappointments for me.
> The Leo RTA which was a high end RTA was also crap.
> The Vapor Giant V5 - I love my V4's and jumped at the V5 the second it was available... the V5 is gathering dust.


In fact @Rob Fisher , I was planning on getting a Skyline, but geez, I really don't know .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Silver said:


> No, it's not so much the better the rig - more about the bigger power and airflow.
> Nothing wrong with the lower power lower airflow setups - I use them most of the time - but they need certain types of juices.
> 
> I find that some juices, especially the thicker ones and ones with less flavour in them only shine when you have more airflow and power. And typically on RDAs with custom coils.



Yip some juices do need more power to get better flavour. One juice that comes to mind that was like this is NCV - Milked

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33

Clouds4Days said:


> Yip some juices do nees more power to get better flavour. One juice that comes to mind that was like this is NCV - Milked


And NCV - Strawb.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33

Room Fogger said:


> With your "owners" blessing of course, I'm in two minds as to whether I must just pull the trigger and win the jackpot, or wait a while.


The owner will have to buy it for my birthday so no blessing needed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Paul33 said:


> And NCV - Strawb.



Yeah NCV Strawb shines at higher watts too but i still got decent flavour at lower watts but Milked tastes like plain fat free Milk at lower watts so basically tastes like water.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Paul33

Clouds4Days said:


> Yeah NCV Strawb shines at higher watts too but i still got decent flavour at lower watts but Milked tastes like plain fat free Milk at lower watts so basically tastes like water.


Expensive water

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Hakhan said:


> the solo rda...most over hyped piece of #$%£



One of the worst RDA i have used to date bud.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Huffapuff

Some duds for me were the Serpent mini 22, the Petri RTA (what a pain to coil and wick, way overly complicated), FLV Mango (just tastes like under ripe mango to me) and any strawberry recipe.


----------



## method1

Most overhyped for me is the Hadaly


#controversy

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## GregF

method1 said:


> Most overhyped for me is the Hadaly
> 
> 
> #controversy


Im there with you. Tried it, didnt do it for me, gave it to my son.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

method1 said:


> Most overhyped for me is the Hadaly
> 
> 
> #controversy


Waiting for one, what now!


----------



## GerritVisagie

Agree with @method1 and @GregF, it's nice for fruits and menthols, but it's not worth the price tag. Right next to it, entheon, it's better but still not what it's cranked up to be


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Then I'll have something for fruits, and the Entheon for everything else

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## GregF

Room Fogger said:


> Waiting for one, what now!


Just like taste is subjective so is all the gear. You might love it.
You will never know until you try it, and there lies the problem. Thats why this hole is so deep.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## method1

Room Fogger said:


> Waiting for one, what now!


 
Some people swear by this thing so you'll probably be fine....... probably.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## daniel craig

method1 said:


> Most overhyped for me is the Hadaly
> 
> 
> #controversy


Let me take care of it for you

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## method1

daniel craig said:


> Let me take care of it for you



That honour went to @Scouse45

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## daniel craig

method1 said:


> That honour went to @Scouse45


I'm sure @Scouse45 is loving it. The Hadaly is great if you like restrictive/tight draws like I do. You just throw in a Coil Company Hadaly special build and you're good to go

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## method1

daniel craig said:


> I'm sure @Scouse45 is loving it. The Hadaly is great if you like restrictive/tight draws like I do. You just throw in a Coil Company Hadaly special build and you're good to go



I do like a good tight draw... but I also like.. flavour

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## daniel craig

method1 said:


> I do like a good tight draw... but I also like.. flavour


What's your #1 RDA? I know the HexOhm is the #1 mod


----------



## method1

daniel craig said:


> What's your #1 RDA? I know the HexOhm is the #1 mod



Petri v2. 
Honorable mention goes to the Armor.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## daniel craig

method1 said:


> Petri v2.
> Honorable mention goes to the Armor.


I need to look into this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz

Room Fogger said:


> Waiting for one, what now!


You'll be fine.
I have the SXK clone and it beats everything else that I have starting with the Pulse 22mm.
Its my daily driver and I prefer it to my Kayfun, Skyline and Rose3 clones.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scouse45

method1 said:


> That honour went to @Scouse45


And I furthermore passed it on

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex

I'm not normally compulisive when it comes to vape gear, so I haven't really got anything to complain about. All the juices I vape on a regular basis are awesome for me. All the gear I have works well and does the job. Both the Ammit 22 and Ammit 25 are my workhorses, and other than dealing with very slight juice seepage occasionaly after filling, I can't complain at all. The Aegis and Alpha One mods are both great mods. I still love my Reo's, but they are not my daily drivers at the moment. I do plan on getting the Zeus RTA soon. I believe the hype on that one

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta

Ooooh! Juicy thread! I would say the SXK BB, but I really don't want any trouble so I won't 

Apart from that I don't really buy "hyped" gear, I buy the stuff that no one wants and more often than not I pay the penalty for doing so!

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Riaz

Great thread 

I've had a couple duds over the last few years .

Most recent being the peerless RDTA .
Flavor just seems muted for me .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. B

Alex said:


> I'm not normally compulisive when it comes to vape gear, so I haven't really got anything to complain about. All the juices I vape on a regular basis are awesome for me. All the gear I have works well and does the job. Both the Ammit 22 and Ammit 25 are my workhorses, and other than dealing with very slight juice seepage occasionaly after filling, I can't complain at all. The Aegis and Alpha One mods are both great mods. I still love my Reo's, but they are not my daily drivers at the moment. I do plan on getting the Zeus RTA soon. I believe the hype on that one


Don't let @Spyro hear you say that! He isn't a fan of the Zeus

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mr. B

Riaz said:


> Great thread
> 
> I've had a couple duds over the last few years .
> 
> Most recent being the peerless RDTA .
> Flavor just seems muted for me .


I personally loved the Peerless RDA so I am surprised to hear that the RDTA didn't do it for you. I never got the RDTA because I don't like RDTA's in general but would have hoped that the RDTA was on par with the RDA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

I think for me the biggest disappointment was the entheon... it was like a voss water to me, packaging and looks are on point but when it delivers u get the same old stuff that u were from the products half it’s price!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR

method1 said:


> I do like a good tight draw... but I also like.. flavour


Interesting ........ this just proves that flavour is subjective.
I have tested around 40 atty's and the Hadaly always came up tops. If anyone else still has a Hadaly and feels the same about it as @method1 please send me a pm with a price. I need to increase my collection. 
Entheon was a sad state if affairs but i still need to play with it quite abit.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Dietz

Spyro said:


> Cool thread! I for one, do enjoy streaky cotton. Not enough to seek it out, but if a store stock both CB and SC I'll take Streaky.
> 
> For me, the Zeus was a bit over hyped. Nothing wrong with the thing but I just couldn't adapt to it from my current daily.
> 
> Frosteez. I just don't get it. I really really don't.



DEFINITELY With you on Frosteez... I feel the same about Zoob too (he says while ducking and dodging incoming vapes)




Bizkuit said:


> Another one here for the Frosteez, tossed the bottle in the bin after a half a tank.
> Serpent mini 25, dry hits on the single coil deck and the dual post deck wouldn't stop leaking.


Yes and hell yes, I had endless Crap with the Serpent since day 1, You have to bend over backwards on one hand while keeping the radius of pie in the sky to get it working properly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## zadiac

Alex said:


> I'm not normally compulisive when it comes to vape gear, so I haven't really got anything to complain about. All the juices I vape on a regular basis are awesome for me. All the gear I have works well and does the job. Both the Ammit 22 and Ammit 25 are my workhorses, and other than dealing with very slight juice seepage occasionaly after filling, I can't complain at all. The Aegis and Alpha One mods are both great mods. I still love my Reo's, but they are not my daily drivers at the moment. I do plan on getting the Zeus RTA soon. I believe the hype on that one



I have one. Used it three tanks and stashed it. Way overhyped imo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine

My buyers regret came around 3 times 1st was a cigalike from "Health" electronic cigarettes you had to suck until you pass out to get it to even start, the second was a X20 proV its a 18mm stick that got me back to smoking cigarettes because it was so useless. And the 3rd is the melo3 mini subohm tank that burns too quickly with its small airholes it frustrated me allot too. maybe just the 1st one was hyped allot but yeah

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Apollo

Carnival said:


> What’s this RTA hating
> 
> For me, I started with RDAs. Then I ventured into RTAs (despite my apprehension about them) and I actually prefer them now.



I have to agree with you. I started my journey on Clearomizers moved to RDA's and I have settled on RTA's. I love my Reload, Zeus, Kylin, etc. 
I tend to ignore the hype and only buy the stuff I can test beforehand.
So me buying new gear becomes quite the process.

But as you said, I don't understand the hate...

What I have found overrated over the years was all Smok products, Twisp in general (overrated and insanely overpriced)
I hated the Kanger Dripbox 160 and I couldn't stand NCV Trinity. I know, I'm satan. I generally like NCV juices, but trinity? Nah.
Also Frosteez, TKO juice (They all taste the same, which is sugar)
Nowadays I buy international juices exclusively because the above. With a bit of creative accounting you can make yourself believe that it works out cheaper than local juices per 30ml.
Don't get me wrong, I love local and we've come a long way.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Neal

Will probably take some flack for this but here we go:
Squonking.
Temperature control.
Squonking using temperature control.
Zeus RTA. (it's good but I have to admit I am a bit underwhelmed).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dreadside

Maybe I'll get death threats for this!
But RSVP I hate it and can't see why people love this juice? I can't vape the stuff, it's nasty! But the SNLV, SNLV ICE, SODA Somthing and HAVANA NIGHTS, can't get better just the one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

can't agree about the trinity.I tried it didn't like it and then vaped it because i bought it and then the bottle was empty and I missed it.tasted like grape seeds at first but the flavour mellowed out after opening... I think or maybe me getting used to it.will buy it again


----------



## Mr. B

Resistance said:


> can't agree about the trinity.I tried it didn't like it and then vaped it because i bought it and then the bottle was empty and I missed it.tasted like grape seeds at first but the flavour mellowed out after opening... I think or maybe me getting used to it.will buy it again


NCV Trinity was the third juice I ever bought and I remember liking it. Mind you this was a year and a half ago and I only bought it once more after that first time because I went into DIY but I don't remember it tasting bad. But then again I was vaping on an istick 60w with a Melo 2 tank so yeah...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy

Kryten. The oily mess

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

eviltoy said:


> Kryten. The oily mess



Thanks @eviltoy , makes me feel better that I missed it (not out of choice, I just didnt get to it)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

eviltoy said:


> Kryten. The oily mess


Lewe jy nog

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

Mr. B said:


> NCV Trinity was the third juice I ever bought and I remember liking it. Mind you this was a year and a half ago and I only bought it once more after that first time because I went into DIY but I don't remember it tasting bad. But then again I was vaping on an istick 60w with a Melo 2 tank so yeah...


Didn't taste bad I just got some grape seed taste,but I will buy it again as I like it.

Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wazarmoto

eviltoy said:


> Kryten. The oily mess


Don't get me started on that! How I almost threw that piece of crap!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ivc_mixer

I'm not alone with Frosteez. I feel so much better now. But now I am gonna throw one in which I might get some attacks for... Trinity. Been there, done that and, well, meh. I have had better fruities. Alas, same goes for SNLV as well. (Do I need to hire a bodyguard after those comments?)

Then as for hardware, the Reload to be honest. I expected sooo much more, but honestly my Manta out performs it when it comes to creams and desserts (my preferred flavourings) though it was better with fruits (which I vape only when I really, really have to).
The Zeus. All the hype but did not deliver. Not for me.
Squonking. I even have a Goon, so it should be a awesome experience. Again, my Manta delivers flavour in buckets, but not so much with squonking.

Then I am sad to see so many on the Serpent. I have a Serpent Mini 25 and I love it! I sold my Zeus, I sold my Reload and though I do not use my Serpent very often, I could not get myself to sell it as it gave me many months of delicious flavour. But to each his own I guess

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Andre

ivc_mixer said:


> (Do I need to hire a bodyguard after those comments?)


Well, if I was a fellow supporting vendor....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## wazarmoto

ivc_mixer said:


> (Do I need to hire a bodyguard after those comments?)



LOL. don't see why anyone would get upset. you don't like a flavor, nothing wrong there. Everyone has something they prefer. I don't vape SNLV at all. @Naeemhoosen and I are like Brothers and he knows I don't vape SNLV. SNLV on ice is a different matter though. In fact, I think most mixer out there prefer constructive criticism when it comes to their juices.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger

wazarmoto said:


> LOL. don't see why anyone would get upset. you don't like a flavor, nothing wrong there. Everyone has something they prefer. I don't vape SNLV at all. @Naeemhoosen and I are like Brothers and he knows I don't vape SNLV. SNLV on ice is a different matter though. In fact, I think most mixer out there prefer constructive criticism when it comes to their juices.


A truth if ever I have heard one. We all differ and our tastes as well, and any mixer would want as much feedback, both positive or negative to enablre him to ensure he can stay relevant in the market, and attempt to give every vaper the experience he craves. This may lead to 2 juices that share similarities to cater for two distinct groups, i.e. one with ice, the other without, one slightly heavier on flavour, one not.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance

Room Fogger said:


> A truth if ever I have heard one. We all differ and our tastes as well, and any mixer would want as much feedback, both positive or negative to enablre him to ensure he can stay relevant in the market, and attempt to give every vaper the experience he craves. This may lead to 2 juices that share similarities to cater for two distinct groups, i.e. one with ice, the other without, one slightly heavier on flavour, one not.


Well if its constructive criticism then its OK but when you make it like other people are fools for there preference in juice and mods then you need a bodyguard needs a bodyguard

Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ivc_mixer

Resistance said:


> Well if its constructive criticism then its OK but when you make it like other people are fools for there preference in juice and mods then you need a bodyguard needs a bodyguard



Okay, let me then let me just clear the air here, I never said they were bad juices, not at all. I can taste quality when I vape it, and both of them are worthy of being on the shelves. They're just not my taste. So for me, the hype was not all it was called for.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

Check out Mr b's reply to me when i said I got like a grape seed taste but still liked the juice.
He mentioned the mod he used with a so yeah...as if my mod gave me the grape seed taste...so there.
I just left it and let him win

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 2


----------



## Hooked

Apollo said:


> ".....and I couldn't stand NCV Trinity. I know, I'm satan. I generally like NCV juices, but trinity? Nah.
> Also Frosteez, TKO juice (They all taste the same, which is sugar)
> Nowadays I buy international juices exclusively because the above. With a bit of creative accounting you can make yourself believe that it works out cheaper than local juices per 30ml.
> Don't get me wrong, I love local and we've come a long way.



@Apollo Coincidentally, I was thinking along the same financial lines the other day. Of all the local juices which I've tried, 36 bottles (47%) were a waste of money because I didn't like them and I won't buy them again. If one takes the average price of a bottle of juice at R135, that amounts to a painful R4,860. 

However, I've never had an international juice which I don't like at all. Granted, I've only tried a few so the cohort is too small to be significant as a comparison, but nevertheless it does suggest that it may be financially viable to buy only, or mostly, international. Although the price is higher, the wastage of discarded juice would, presumably, be less.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

I was impressed the first time I vaped nasty juice.went out of my way to buy two more bottles and it didn't work out for me.
It was almost as the flavour was chemically induced

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Resistance

@Hooked what was the top 5local juices you can hype about

Resistance is futile


----------



## Mr. B

Resistance said:


> Check out Mr b's reply to me when i said I got like a grape seed taste but still liked the juice.
> He mentioned the mod he used with a so yeah...as if my mod gave me the grape seed taste...so there.
> I just left it and let him win
> 
> Resistance is futile


To clarify:

a) I never implied you or anyone else replying to this thread is a fool
b) I wasn't trying to "win" anything
c) I wasn't trying to imply that your mod gave you a grape seed taste

I was however trying to point out the following:

a) I tried NCV Trinity
b) I remember liking it
c) When I vaped it I was using a Melo 2 sub-ohm tank which isn't exactly renowned for flavour; therefore I could not get all the notes and nuances other people get. If anything I was implying that that the tank I was using was "sub-par" and was the reason I was not tasting the same notes you were.

Also; why would I start a thread asking people to be "civil" and then take a dump on other people's opinions?

Lastly: if you have a problem with a fellow forumite try addressing it with them first before naming and shaming them for something they might not have done


----------



## Mr. B

Mr. B said:


> To clarify:
> 
> a) I never implied you or anyone else replying to this thread is a fool
> b) I wasn't trying to "win" anything
> c) I wasn't trying to imply that your mod gave you a grape seed taste
> 
> I was however trying to point out the following:
> 
> a) I tried NCV Trinity
> b) I remember liking it
> c) When I vaped it I was using a Melo 2 sub-ohm tank which isn't exactly renowned for flavour; therefore I could not get all the notes and nuances other people get. If anything I was implying that that the tank I was using was "sub-par" and was the reason I was not tasting the same notes you were.
> 
> Also; why would I start a thread asking people to be "civil" and then take a dump on other people's opinions?
> 
> Lastly: if you have a problem with a fellow forumite try addressing it with them first before naming and shaming them for something they might not have done



I almost forgot @Resistance : it is difficult to determine someone's tone from a piece of text. The "so yeah" didn't mean what you think it meant.

To illustrate how difficult it is to determine tone from text watch this

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Resistance

Mr. B said:


> I almost forgot @Resistance : it is difficult to determine someone's tone from a piece of text. The "so yeah" didn't mean what you think it meant.
> 
> To illustrate how difficult it is to determine tone from text watch this


@mr b ,That is why grammar was taught when we went to school,back then it was important because it emphasised how other people read stuff. So there! You still win and I used less words

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 2


----------



## Resistance

now that you have one explained what you meant with some grammar,have told me how you felt in the same breath everybody can understand what you meant and know...we all feel your pain.

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Wayne Swanepoel

Nice Thread 

For me its any of the smok tanks i have tried or owned, 
Zeus RTA, for me its just.......meh Prefer my magic obs nano or the kylin (Which doesnt leak and doesnt skip a beat)

SM 22 - Build after build after build, its fiddly, probably just my crappy build skills 

Mech mods - I understand the merit just dont see the point of firing an unregulated device near your face, its like pulling a grenade pin with your teeth whilst holding it with your feet

anything Twisp 

Nutty flavor juice 

Oh and last but not least, Tanks that light up when you fire it, wtf???? reminds me of the underglow used to pimp Citi golf and corsa GSi's

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ivc_mixer

Wayne Swanepoel said:


> Tanks that light up when you fire it



Lol! Which tanks do this??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wayne Swanepoel

ivc_mixer said:


> Lol! Which tanks do this??



Check this


----------



## MrDeedz

Room Fogger said:


> Avo24 RDTA, Gaia RDTA just can't get from it what I want. Single or double coil build. Is being cleaned and repackaged as we speak, coming to a for sale section soon with some other thingies that are not in use anymore.


@Room Fogger I tend to disagree , AVO 24 with the the right build and right wicking method is insane LOL, Ni80 Kidney puncher fused claptons and trimming the wick to lay just above the juice holes and Flavor for days. different strokes for different folks though, just my 2cents

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrDeedz

Awesome thread: 
For me it was the RIP Trippers Pharaoh RDA/RDTA what ever it is LOL, went and bought one with all the Hype and it just leaked like a m0th@#$F and flavor was average with a crappy build deck, those clamps cant hold 2 coils properly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

MrDeedz said:


> @Room Fogger I tend to disagree , AVO 24 with the the right build and right wicking method is insane LOL, Ni80 Kidney puncher fused claptons and trimming the wick to lay just above the juice holes and Flavor for days. different strokes for different folks though, just my 2cents


I think I find the vape too hot on the dual coils, and seeing it just sitting the in the biox it is breaking my Heart and I think it will be better if it is being used.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Wayne Swanepoel

Room Fogger said:


> I think I find the.vape too hot on the dual coils, and seeing it just sitting the in the *biox it is bteakinh my Hearn. will be better if it is be
> Eingbud and use..*



Im not sure if im just pissed or if your keys are switched around as i have no clue what this says

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance

@mr b its weekend,I hope you feel better by Sunday and your issues get sorted or your week will start as bad as it ended.Happy weekend to you

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Resistance

@Room Fogger take your phone off auto pilot

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Andre

Really loving this thread @Mr. B. So good to hear the other side of the coin for a change.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz

I think some of the guys here need to vape some 18mg juice and chill the f out.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6


----------



## Room Fogger

Ok, @Wayne Swanepoel @Resistance , fixed my autopilot, cleaned the windscreen, and had my pills, and put my glasses on, so now I feel better. But have to agree,  what the fugalicious did I write there?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Wayne Swanepoel

Room Fogger said:


> Ok, @Wayne Swanepoel @Resistance , fixed my autopilot, cleaned the windscreen, and had my pills, and put my glasses on, so now I feel better. But have to agree,  what the fugalicious did I write there?



Hahaha 

Just brilliant man

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

Riaz said:


> I think some of the guys here need to vape some 18mg juice and chill the f out.


Awsomeness suggestion why not chill properly with a beer aswell

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Will have my pills tonight with a single whisky on the rocks, might change my vaping style again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Resistance said:


> I was impressed the first time I vaped nasty juice.went out of my way to buy two more bottles and it didn't work out for me.
> It was almost as the flavour was chemically induced
> 
> Resistance is futile



Oh-o maybe it was fake


----------



## Resistance

Riaz said:


> I think some of the guys here need to vape some 18mg juice and chill the f out.


You tell them guy

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Hooked

Resistance said:


> @Hooked what was the top 5local juices you can hype about
> 
> Resistance is futile



@Resistance If you mean as in the hype is not so real, then Paulies Coffie Cake. I just don't get it.

*If you mean the hype IS real*, then my top 5 juices are:
Bumblebee - Machete
The Vape Industry - The Signature Collection
Mr Hardwick's - SuperMilk
Deadly Sins - Gluttony
Affiliation - Rusky

I have more favourites, but you said only 5!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

Hooked said:


> @Resistance If you mean as in the hype is not so real, then Paulies Coffie Cake. I just don't get it.
> 
> *If you mean the hype IS real*, then my top 5 juices are:
> Bumblebee - Machete
> The Vape Industry - The Signature Collection
> Mr Hardwick's - SuperMilk
> Deadly Sins - Gluttony
> Affiliation - Rusky


Great to know was wondering what local juices we can write home about

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Wayne Swanepoel said:


> Nice Thread
> 
> For me its any of the smok tanks i have tried or owned,
> Zeus RTA, for me its just.......meh Prefer my magic obs nano or the kylin (Which doesnt leak and doesnt skip a beat)
> 
> SM 22 - Build after build after build, its fiddly, probably just my crappy build skills
> 
> Mech mods - I understand the merit just dont see the point of firing an unregulated device near your face, its like pulling a grenade pin with your teeth whilst holding it with your feet
> 
> anything Twisp
> 
> Nutty flavor juice
> 
> Oh and last but not least, Tanks that light up when you fire it, wtf???? reminds me of the underglow used to pimp Citi golf and corsa GSi's


Seem we have certain tastes rhat agree and some don't, but had to play with 
Smok, don't know
Agree on the Nano's, best there is in all aspects 
disagree on the Zeus, but only because I can  
and I just got my first handgranade,  coppervape mech, will report back if I make it, studying the mystery of Ohm and amps and volts, electrical engineering 101 because I know bugger all
Twisps make excellent doorstops, the fit perfectly
I love nuts, even in vape, 
On the last one, what were they thinking, it's like fur on a cortina dashboard in the 70's.

Hope you can enjoy a laugh with me as yours is an excellent post.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SouthernCelt

Hooked said:


> @Resistance If you mean as in the hype is not so real, then Paulies Coffie Cake. I just don't get it.
> 
> *If you mean the hype IS real*, then my top 5 juices are:
> Bumblebee - Machete
> The Vape Industry - The Signature Collection
> Mr Hardwick's - SuperMilk
> Deadly Sins - Gluttony
> Affiliation - Rusky
> 
> I have more favourites, but you said only 5!



I agree on the Paulies Coffee Cake, I also didn't get it. But the Signature Collection, that is great juice!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## SouthernCelt

Room Fogger said:


> Seem we have certain tastes rhat agree and some don't, but had to play with
> Smok, don't know
> Agree on the Nano's, best there is in all aspects
> disagree on the Zeus, but only because I can
> and I just got my first handgranade,  coppervape mech, will report back if I make it, studying the mystery of Ohm and amps and volts, electrical engineering 101 because I know bugger all
> Twisps make excellent doorstops, the fit perfectly
> I love nuts, even in vape,
> On the last one, what were they thinking, it's like fur on a cortina dashboard in the 70's.
> 
> Hope you can enjoy a laugh with me as yours is an excellent post.



Hope you enjoy the mech! Just pay attention to battery safety and Ohm's Law, keep your builds 0.2 Ohms and above until you get more comfortable, and you'll be alright. Get some Sony VTC5a batteries if you don't already have some, they're great mech batteries. Once you turn to the Dark Side you'll never go back

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Carnival

Room Fogger said:


> and I just got my first handgranade,  coppervape mech, will report back if I make it, studying the mystery of Ohm and amps and volts, electrical engineering 101 because I know bugger all



I’m also busy prepping, for my first semi-hand grenade (Luxotic BF mod) and depending on how well that goes, I might (MIGHT) venture into the proper hand grenades (fully mech). Maybe we can share tips and findings along the way @Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Carnival

SouthernCelt said:


> Hope you enjoy the mech! Just pay attention to battery safety and Ohm's Law, keep your builds 0.2 Ohms and above until you get more comfortable, and you'll be alright. Get some Sony VTC5a batteries if you don't already have some, they're great mech batteries. Once you turn to the Dark Side you'll never go back



What about the LG HG2 3000mah batts? Also a good option or not?


----------



## Resistance

Carnival said:


> What about the LG HG2 3000mah batts? Also a good option or not?


I don't know much about it but @Andre posted a link in a previous post.think it was mixing for mtl.not sure don't hold me to that please

Resistance


----------



## SouthernCelt

Carnival said:


> What about the LG HG2 3000mah batts? Also a good option or not?



@Carnival I highly recommend subscribing to Battery Mooch's Youtube channel. He has a great series of videos called "Minding your mAhs" explaining battery ratings and what to watch out for when building on mech and regulated mods. Essentially the VTC5as have a higher continuous discharge rating (CDR) than the HG2s, which allow you to build to lower resistances. If you're building at 0.3 ohms its going to pull a lot less current (around 14A) than a 0.2 ohm build (around 21A), so the HG2 (which has a Mooch rating of 20A CDR) should be able to handle that safely.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Carnival said:


> I’m also busy prepping, for my first semi-hand grenade (Luxotic BF mod) and depending on how well that goes, I might (MIGHT) venture into the proper hand grenades (fully mech). Maybe we can share tips and findings along the way @Room Fogger


May be a good idea, and sounds good to me. If I pull the pin at least I can tell you how long the fuse is. Run Forrest, run, may just become a good motto. 

All jokes aside I think we are overly scared after some reading, some knowledge, a bit of observation regarding the mod and batteries, as well as common sense and a bit of reading is all that is needed. I am a reasonable high ohm build vaper, which makes it easier. And safer. 

Many happy clouds to you

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Resistance said:


> Great to know was wondering what local juices we can write home about
> 
> Resistance is futile



Yes, but everyone's taste is sooo different. You might try them and wonder why I like them!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival

SouthernCelt said:


> @Carnival I highly recommend subscribing to Battery Mooch's Youtube channel. He has a great series of videos called "Minding your mAhs" explaining battery ratings and what to watch out for when building on mech and regulated mods. Essentially the VTC5as have a higher continuous discharge rating (CDR) than the HG2s, which allow you to build to lower resistances. If you're building at 0.3 ohms its going to pull a lot less current (around 14A) than a 0.2 ohm build (around 21A), so the HG2 (which has a Mooch rating of 20A CDR) should be able to handle that safely.



Yes, I don’t plan to go below 0.3 ohms (at this stage). Thank you @SouthernCelt, I’ll subscribe to Mooch’s channel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Here's another for the hype is (not) real:

Toffee D'Luxe - sickly sweet, for me. Couldn't even finish a 2ml tank. Tried it again a few days later and it was even worse - one puff and I was DONE.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mida Khan

Mr. B said:


> The purpose of this thread is for you to share which vape related items were greatly hyped up but you found to be a disappointment or mediocre in your opinion.
> 
> This should make for some interesting discussions but remember to keep it civil.
> 
> I'll start:
> 
> Streaky Cotton (I'm probably gonna get mauled for this but anyway) - this cotton was greatly hyped up and generated a lot of buzz when it came out. In every vape shop I went to there were people talking about this "new amazing cotton in the green bag" and looking around for where to find some. Naturally this kind of buzz got me curious but when I tried it out I wasn't that impressed. Yes it's comparable to cotton bacon v2 and yes it's a good cotton but I personally don't think it lived up to the hype. For me it's a decent cotton and I would probably buy some but it's no "God's gift to vaping" the way some people made it out to be.
> 
> Please share your experiences with other overly hyped items



Couldn't agree more!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

SouthernCelt said:


> I agree on the Paulies Coffee Cake, I also didn't get it. But the Signature Collection, that is great juice!



Totally agree about The Signature Collection, which I tried for the first time recently. The hype sure is real!


----------



## jm10

Hooked said:


> Here's another for the hype is (not) real:
> 
> Toffee D'Luxe - sickly sweet, for me. Couldn't even finish a 2ml tank. Tried it again a few days later and it was even worse - one puff and I was DONE.



I liked it and it brought back good memories


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mida Khan

GerritVisagie said:


> I always say, and you're welcome to quote me on this.
> "All tanks leak, eventually.
> Don't believe me, just drop one and see."
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Not my Zeus

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mida Khan

The Petri for me was a waste of time and e liquid! 

SX G Class - not worth the hype and price!


----------



## Mida Khan

Hooked said:


> Here's another for the hype is (not) real:
> 
> Toffee D'Luxe - sickly sweet, for me. Couldn't even finish a 2ml tank. Tried it again a few days later and it was even worse - one puff and I was DONE.



It's meant to be sweet lol Just like the Toffee D'Luxe sweets


----------



## Resistance

@mr b sorry for what I said.its a new day we all on this forum and I think we need to take time to write out what we need to or explain properly.
To everyone that invested comments have a good day to you too

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

I misunder stood you statement when you mentioned your mod and according to me everyone thinks highly of that specific mod and tank so I misunderstood that the hype of the mod was also not so real for you...if that is what you meant

Resistance is futile


----------



## Stephanus Kotze

Mr. B said:


> Thank GOODNESS!!!!!
> 
> I thought I was the only person in South Africa who didn't like Frosteez that much. I tried it once and got tired of it after dripping it thrice. It's way too sweet and I cannot for the life of me understand how so many people can love it as much as they do! Personally I find it "okay" but I will never in my life ever part with my hard earned cash for a bottle.



same here for me. I am traditionally a homebrew guy and have bought the odd bottle of juice. Because I homebrew, I firstly can not understand the exorbitant cost that people are charging in an unregulated industry, especially some locals producers since I know the price of concentrates bought in big volumes. But coming back to the Frosteez; I bought myself a bottle because of all the hype and purely being curious of its make-up. I topped up twice and now the bottle is standing in my cupboard (in Gump's famous words...) "and that's al I have have to say about that"

Reactions: Like 2


----------

